# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Can mua may CNC tien & Phay

## thanhlymaymoc

Hii anh em.

minh dang co nhu cau mua may CNC tien phay cu, gia hop ly , may chay con Ngon ai biet giới thiệu mình với.

SDT : 0978191501

----------

